# Syringe maybe?



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

What do you guys think this is for? All glass and no needle or even a way to put one on from what I can tell.


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

Oops forgot the pic.


----------



## PASodas (May 13, 2012)

Could be for administering medication to infants or animals . . . just guessing.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 13, 2012)

not all syringes had needles.  some were for things other than subdermic injections.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> not all syringes had needles.  some were for things other than subdermic injections.


 
 [:-][:-][:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2012)

It was probably a laboratory instrument, used to suck up small amounts of a certain liquid and administer it elsewhere.. doesn't everybody have a mad scientist in the family?? [8D]


----------



## madman (May 13, 2012)

cool find imagine that lasting all those years not getting broken...................


----------



## Conch times (May 13, 2012)

That's nothing this material has been excavated, loaded into a dump truck, dumped back out and then stockpiled with a front end loader and then I dug it up after that. AMAZING!


----------



## Conch times (May 19, 2012)

Here's some other stuff I been digging, ever since I found the unexpected discoveries page I have been picking up everything I find. The wife is not real happy about it. First it was just bottles and now I keep bringing home more and more crap.


----------



## Conch times (May 20, 2012)

I have found a lot of ink wells but never an ink pen.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 20, 2012)

the pen points were often solid gold back then. I dug a couple gold pen points in civil war sites.


----------



## Conch times (May 20, 2012)

Heres some more stuff from yesterday.


----------



## Conch times (May 22, 2012)

Heres some more stuff from this weekends dig.


----------



## botlguy (May 22, 2012)

As for the syringe item, it is a "suck it up, spit it out" proceedure. One pushes the plunger completely down, inserts the tip into the liquid, pulls the plunger all the way back, inserts the tip of the stringe into a body orfice and pushes the plunger as far as required. 

 I once bought the contents of an early drug store in Wallace, Idaho (prosperous silver mining area from about 1865 until the present) that was known for its bordellos up into the 1980s. One of the medicines I got was to cure "GLEET". I'm not sure exactly what that is / was but I was told it was a form of STD. The instructions were to inject the meds into a man's penis using the above method using such a syringe (picture included). 

 I had a total BALL entertaining my guests by reading such labels completely and with dramatic flair.  []


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

From wiki-clap.


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

Love the Domino!






 I dug 4 similar ones on my first dig. They were bone and of a surprisingly small size compared to the dominoes of today.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 3, 2012)

Any ideas on this?


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

Napkin ring??


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Napkin ring??


 That's my guess also. DANGER ! !   Seems that I'm agreeing with EPACK a lot lately


----------

